# Breast milk produced in the morning and in the evening - different composition



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

This is a really interesting article about the how breast milk given in the morning has a different composition from that produced in the evening. Particularly important to bear in mind if you are expressing.

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17908-evening-breast-milk-means-a-good-sleep.html

Kasia


----------

